# Symo LS5-SXSpeaker Cables.



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

I just found a pair of Symo LS5 SX Cables in my storage .I used those for Apogee Duetta Speakers. They are thick like a hose .

It consists of of a red and a black cable enclosed in a white sheath. The cables themselves are interesting. The center conductor of each cable is a solid wire which in turn is tightly spiral wrapped around with quite a few strands of insulated wire .Very difficult to terminate because of the insulation coating over each wire.They hace to be individually stripped before soldering . The easiest way to strip the insulation is to tin the whole thing with a Solder Pot . 

Where can I find specs for these cables? 

Tks


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Good question. I couldn't find anything about them except that they are the preferred cable for Apogee speakers. :scratch:


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I've never even heard of them. I'll do some research.:T


----------

